# Your Favorite 3D target?



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

the turkey!...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I always seem to do good on the bedded deer.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alien at the r100s


----------



## Huntswitchback (Mar 5, 2008)

The alligator....always seem to manage a 12 on it!!:wink:


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Yep*

The antelope does my confidence good too! :darkbeer:


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Foor some reason I do best on the T-Rex. But I like shooting at the pronghorn the most.


----------



## Nightmaregundog (Nov 23, 2007)

Prong horn by far


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The big Rinehart Buck. I think it's the 30 point Buck. It's pretty awesome.:thumb:


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

Elk and Javelina,always shoot those two good.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I like the Elk because the ten ring is big and I can miss judge the yardage by more. :tongue: I don't shoot a fast crossbow. 250fps. :thumbs_up


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I like the PN bear. Big target, shoot right between the elbows.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I do good on the alligator and cobra. Other wise I like the shots that you have to shoot under one to get to another.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

love the bear targets myself. hog is my second.

scratch that cougar is my favorite i always it the bullseye on then things.


----------



## illusions (Feb 3, 2009)

Bedded elk and the skunk


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

YankeeRebel said:


> The big Rinehart Buck. I think it's the 30 point Buck. It's pretty awesome.:thumb:


I think that the Ten and Thirty point deer are the same, with a different rack provided.
The Muley might be the same too, with a different paint job and rack.
Looks to me like they all come out of the same mold.

Seems a lot of the favorites here are the same most hated on the other thread. Just goes to show you.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Rinehart standing elk. That thing is a monster!


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

The giraffe is cool.


----------



## nehelt (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone that I can score a ten or better!!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the corsican ram and mule deer.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

daninmn said:


> The giraffe is cool.


who makes that? Ive never seen it. It must be pretty awesome(and big).


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> who makes that? Ive never seen it. It must be pretty awesome(and big).


rinehart makes them for the r100s. They are life size


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I should have specified Commercially available Targets. Not hand made one of a kinds.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

white mnt goat or the bighorn sheep i always do good on them two.


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

bear targets by far.......dont know why...ud think the deer hunter would love the deer targets...no says i


----------



## MARTINSURESHOT (Feb 5, 2009)

*Targets*

I prefer the coyote


----------



## 14Shooter (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the mule deer rinehart or mckenzie.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

prong horn


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

I always liked the standing bear target facing the shooter.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Buffalo at 20 yards.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

i like a lot of them


caribou (dont get to see that one much).

the little r&w woodchuck (yeah its small but keeps ya focused)

Buffalo

my most favorite i really like to see is the Lion. dont know why, just like that target.

camoham


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> I should have specified Commercially available Targets. Not hand made one of a kinds.


Then ill change mine to the standing bear


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Antelope, Mule Deer, Bighorn Sheep rank in my top 3


----------



## dtilley001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Antelope, Mtn Lion, Mtn Goat, and Rinehart bucks


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the Large Mckenzie whitetail deer. The mule deer is also a good one. seems like i can see the vitals better than any of the other ones.:darkbeer:


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

Any bear target is tough. The worst is when it's in the shade and your not! It's all about the challenge.


----------



## jezwald101 (Jan 26, 2009)

*bobcat*

seem to do well on the bobcat target everytime i shoot a round..


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Hog, gator, gummy bear. In that order....


----------



## bigbucks (Dec 30, 2008)

I personally like the Rinehart Velociraptor. Seems to be condusive to picking a spot o a "dangerous" animal.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

rod251 said:


> Rinehart standing elk. That thing is a monster!


You should see the Rinehart Moose!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

camoham said:


> caribou (dont get to see that one much).
> 
> 
> my most favorite i really like to see is the Lion. dont know why, just like that target.


We just bought the Rinehart Caribou. Best looking target they make. We got a Rinehart Moose and Bedded Elk too.

Which Lion? African or Mountain Lion? We got both.


----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I would have to say the Javelina and the Rinehart Bedded Elk!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

Every target i shoot is a great target because that meant it was a great day to just get out and have some fun. can not wait for april to get here so the shooting can start here in Mi.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I love the Jackalope target by Reinhart:thumbs_up


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the McKenzie wolf and their standing bighorn ram. I like the reference points on them.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

the little ole frog targets is my best friend i can pull off a good shot on those all the time


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

yote and elk - Always do good on both


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

Sniper1 said:


> We just bought the Rinehart Caribou. Best looking target they make. We got a Rinehart Moose and Bedded Elk too.
> 
> Which Lion? African or Mountain Lion? We got both.


african................

kinda makes me wanna sing akuna matada..........................but then i quickly snap out of it.



camoham


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

the standing bear.


----------



## 25ftup (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the Rinehart mule deer, and the standing bear. I also like the javalina i always nail that one. And how can you not like the elk.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

alligator floating in the pond.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

camoham said:


> african................
> 
> kinda makes me wanna sing akuna matada..........................but then i quickly snap out of it.
> 
> ...


We got one of those too.

I'll try to get some pictures of our course out after the first of the month. We got most of the favs here, and then some lots of guys maybe haven't seen.


----------



## Meat hook (Jan 2, 2008)

antelope and the skunk.


----------



## mr.pitbull (Sep 21, 2005)

*best looking*

i always thought the delta grizzly was cool, and long horn hyena and black panther look cool


----------



## gill1 (Jan 20, 2009)

The moose is awsome HUGE 12 ring and if something goes bad the 8 ring is the size of I think Texas is a good comparison


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sniper1 said:


> We've got a thread about what 3D target we most hate.
> 
> Which is your favorite?
> 
> ...


Rinehart 10 Point :thumbs_up


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

bowtech archer said:


> the little ole frog targets is my best friend i can pull off a good shot on those all the time


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

the javelina and the squrrel


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Javalina. It's got a really big 10 and clubs don't normally push it out too far because it's not the biggest target overall.


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the turkey!


----------



## bonessij (Jan 28, 2009)

turkey


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

most of the crazy targets at the r-100 
-alien
-giraffe
-weird demon coming out of ground


----------



## wingshooter92 (Jan 5, 2009)

*mesquito*

i like the reinhart mesquito the 12 ring is so small espically when it is at 30 yds it give us with out scopes a chance:wink:


----------



## ohbuckhunter (Sep 18, 2008)

all of them besides the turkey. always seem to get a 8 on them


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

shot my first 3d today and i was smokin the turkeys.


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

Huntswitchback said:


> The alligator....always seem to manage a 12 on it!!:wink:


I wouldn't say always! :wink:
I myself am fond of the strutting turkey!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

socalhuntr said:


> shot my first 3d today and i was smokin the turkeys.


"Smokin Turkeys" huh? 

I guess in California you can get a Prescription for that, if it's for "Medicinal Purposes". :wink:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

hardwoodhitman said:


> alligator floating in the pond.


ive seen that pic!

im sure that one was a blast. i would like to get up to that course someday.

camoham


----------



## tonyk17972 (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the cobra and the aliens


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

I seem to shoot well at the Mckenzie bedded buck...............


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

I like any target I do not have to set up. Otherwise my favorite would have to be the Delta Grizz facing the shooter.


----------



## Duckhawk_2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

My favorite would have to be the Mckenzie bedded buck! I alway seen to find that lower 12 ring! 

And then it would have to be the Rinehart Strutting turkey I can almost always pin wheel the 12 on him!


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

mckenzie pronghorn or the leporard


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

McKenzie Large Alert Buck, 10 ring is right where it should be.
McKenzie Bedded Buck is a close second


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the Rinehart Moose, but mostly just because the club puts at 60 yards usually and I like practicing long range. It's actually close shots that I screw up. I almost always get an x on the 50+ yarders.


----------



## pabowhunter03 (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the elk target but the mule deer is nice to:wink:


----------



## Fissssh (Mar 12, 2007)

_*The one I hit.*_


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

YankeeRebel said:


> The big Rinehart Buck. I think it's the 30 point Buck. It's pretty awesome.:thumb:





Ditto, that or the Mule deer


----------



## Mattman 1 (Jul 18, 2006)

The Rinehart Moose and Caribou were always my favorites until I got to shoot at the mosquito a few weeks ago, I don't know what it was, maybe my hatred towards that insect that made me enjoy shooting it so much.


----------



## Touchdown (Jan 24, 2009)

Rinehart Wolverine...Big 11, small enough to be put up close.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Rinehart turkey at like 40 yards.:tongue:


----------



## ParkerBows17 (Feb 7, 2009)

Any deer or turkey. Since thats what I typically hunt for it's what I do best on.


----------



## bowshooter86 (Jan 22, 2008)

always seem to 12 the javelina and rising boar


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Mckensie wolf and coyote huge 11 rings on both.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

has to be standing bear facing archer


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Makenzie leopard or antelope


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have always scored well on this one. Probably because of my disdain for cats.


----------



## eagleeye1624 (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine would be any of the whitetails,relate that to a hunting situation on the course


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Bear & elk targets


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

No doubt the ELK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*3-d target*

Rinehart buck with the apple on its nose.
S.ROB


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Mckenzie wolf and coyote huge 11 rings.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the Fallow Deer, and Chamois


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## birdbreaker (Jan 18, 2009)

*Delta 3D target*

I just bought a Delta 3-D Whitetail target. How do you get arrows out without pulling out the inserts? First time shooting at a 3D target. Help!


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love the fallow deer....you go three spots over and two up....Right in the 12'er......I like the javelina, antelope and the elk. 


I hate the catalina goat, gator, and turkeys.....too many rings on the turkeys to find the one i want to aim at...


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Rinehart Little Bears


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

birdbreaker said:


> I just bought a Delta 3-D Whitetail target. How do you get arrows out without pulling out the inserts? First time shooting at a 3D target. Help!


I assume you're shooting carbon arrows.

You will always have that problem with a Delta, as well as some others. The easiest home remedy is to take a piece of a bar of soap and rub it on the arrow up about 3 inches.

There are commercial lubes on the market and some of them work better than others. Personally I don't think Scorpin Venom does too good of a job. Many like Woody's but I haven't tried it.


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

I always seem to nail rising boar... can't figure it out. Oh well:shade:


----------



## Cgreen5760 (Mar 19, 2009)

The pronghorn is the best for me


----------



## jcspeer (Mar 24, 2009)

The balck hog is always a fav. But, I recently shot a tournement that had a skunk in which you 10 ringed the bung maker and that was definatley the talk of the day!!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

birdbreaker said:


> I just bought a Delta 3-D Whitetail target. How do you get arrows out without pulling out the inserts? First time shooting at a 3D target. Help!


Take a long straight piece or two of coathanger about 10-12" long, and push them straight down throgh the body and insert a few inches in from the front and back of the insert ends, That should hold it in, and if you hit them the arrow will slip around the wire.
So, straight down throgh body and insert both. Got it? You will pin it in place.
You spend $80 for a 3D, it won't last long.


----------



## De La Goob (Mar 27, 2009)

Land salmon and mosquito and apple off apple buck


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

like the pronghorn and wolf...do not like the mosquito or the little bears


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

i love shooting the rhinehart: moose, standing elk, bedded elk, 30 pt buck, mt. goat(white), wolf(grey) and the jackelope. these are a blast for me and my son to shoot at.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*fav target*

the misquito cause i alway 12 it and leave no room for another arrow in the 12 my freainds hate it


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

bedded buck


----------



## Ultra_Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Rinehart Big 10 I seem to always drill that thing.


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Rhinehart Caribou*

for the me, the Rhinehart Caribou. The ten ring is in an easily identifable place(where the white is) and it is large in size, which makes it funner to shoot at than the smaller critters.


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

Mosquito then the elk at 50plus yards!!


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

What no rhineharts goat lovers...


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

fgpatton-ky said:


> What no rhineharts goat lovers...


For some reason, the Rinehart Catalina, AKA "Devil Goat" seems to appear on the "Least Favorite" thread more than I would expect.

I don't know what that stupid Skeeter is doing here..


----------



## TRaikes (Apr 26, 2009)

*Coyote but I just started?*

Coyote not only is it my favorite at this point but I would like to go predator hunting with my bow!! What a challenge!


----------



## Martin_Cheetah3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've always liked the strutting turkey


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

the moose baby, that big ole moose. i nail it every time!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

bedded buck,sneak deer and the black bear


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

I would have to go with just about any Rinehart deer target.


----------



## Nolanoutdoors (May 3, 2009)

Elk


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

Love the big center 11 on the mckenzie elk


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Ttt*

The buffalo


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

How bout specifying manufacturer when you post guys. I'm gathering info for potential future Club purchases


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

My fav has to be the McKenzie wolf. I can't miss the 14 on it!


----------



## ACESWITZ (Mar 1, 2009)

Rhinehart Raptor


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

I do best on the bo bo bear


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

I would have to go with the antelope. For some reason i can always count on shooting this target in the right spot. It's my picker upper target i have come to believe.


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know who makes it but we have a large snarling grizzly bear with one leg on a stump. It's really cool when he's set facing you in thick cover at about 20-25 yards. (score rings under his chin)


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

bearkiller1 said:


> I don't know who makes it but we have a large snarling grizzly bear with one leg on a stump. It's really cool when he's set facing you in thick cover at about 20-25 yards. (score rings under his chin)


Delta makes that one. It is beautiful, but the finish wears off real easy, and arrows that hit the joints where it goes together at all four legs and the head damage it.
We have a old one we leave out year round at 80 yards broadside, and everybody loves to shoot at it.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

the Monkey! I spank him every time!!!


----------



## Yuma Sentinel (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhinehart Giant Mule Deer! Great Target:darkbeer:


----------



## fatam (Apr 30, 2009)

deer is my favorite target i guess cuz im always in that hunting mode


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

The Gator.....:darkbeer:


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Mckenzie elk*

Mckenzie Elk is my fav


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i like the gator and alert muley


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

dwm323 said:


> Love the big center 11 on the mckenzie elk


You should see the center on the Rinehart Moose. it's the size of a baseball.


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

any dog type target.
i've never seen a cobra target. once shot a fish target which was underwater at a comp. anyone got a photo of the cobra target to put up for us to see


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

minnie3 said:


> any dog type target.
> i've never seen a cobra target. once shot a fish target which was underwater at a comp. anyone got a photo of the cobra target to put up for us to see


Just go to Rinehart Targets website, you Dingo Killer. You'll find it and all their other products there.

I'm kinda curious what shipping on the Moose would be to you. Ask them while you're there, I dare you.


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

the mckenzy whitetail buck and the cheata is a cool one to shoot at


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

bass-n-bucks95 said:


> the mckenzy whitetail buck and the cheata is a cool one to shoot at


Which McK Buck? They have 6, not including the bedded, grazing, 2 layed foam, or Broadhead buck.


----------



## walnut (Nov 28, 2006)

Strutting makenzie gobbler.
love that target!


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

leopard...


----------



## toxophilytony (Nov 9, 2009)

I've supplied a few of these Moose to clubs in the UK and put on shoots for fellow archers so that they've got to shoot the moose - but I've never had a go myself, until a few weeks ago - I've always smiled lots and had a laugh to myself watching archers make the same mistake time and time again on their yardage estimation with this target.... So I feel proud now that I can say I too am one of those archers "low, low, low"- I smiled all the way home though, what an amazing target.


----------

